# Bohning Team X2 Takes IBO National Championship



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Woot!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

x2 are nice vanes. i like mine ( for 3d and target)


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

congrats fellow members of team bohning


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

+1 for the X2's!!


----------



## j82higgs (Feb 21, 2009)

good shootin guys


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

heck. Im gonna use them to for hunting this year.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

TH30060X said:


> heck. Im gonna use them to for hunting this year.


Yep. Fletchin' up the wife & son's hunting arrows with them as we speak (uh, I mean type). They seem to be a perfect hybrid of the 2" Blazers and the 1.5" Mini's. Lookin forward to testing them out.

Dawg


----------



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

Congrats to the members and the bohning company


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

i took 3rd at 125th Target Champs but i think they look a little big on nano pros and they kick out in the wind...but other than that theyre great


----------



## hunt3dokc (Jan 30, 2008)

Bohning Archery is proud to provide products that continue to improve our love of Archery.

Congratulations to All. :smile:


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats to all


----------

